# The face of a drumming katydid (photo)



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi all,

OK, I think I have sorted out the problems I was having with stacking images. The photo below is of an immature drumming katydid (_Meconema thalassinum_) that I posted on my blog last night. It is compiled from a stack of 41 images. Its head was no more that 2 or 3 mm across. What do you think?

Now it is time to move on to some other subjects. I especially want to spend more time photographing aquatic insects...so I should be posting pictures of more "wet" critters soon...

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


katydid face copyright Ernie Cooper 2012 sm for post by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Why did you need 41 layers?


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

layering photos of different ISO values allows one to capture a 'whole' image


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> layering photos of different ISO values allows one to capture a 'whole' image


Actually the ISO is the same for each picture, but the focus is slightly different. When photographing at high magnification you have very little depth of field. By combining a lot of images you can create a photo with everything in focus...something you couldn't achieve with a single picture.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> layering photos of different ISO values allows one to capture a 'whole' image


That's a new one on me.

EWTC how long did it take to shoot all 41 shots? Better yet how did you get it to stay there for 41 shots?

I am of course assuming you used PhotoShop. Which version?

I'd love to see the layered file.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

That's fantastic Ernie! Did you use a rail for your camera? Move the subject? Or the focus ring? Auto-blending in PS? Or did you manually mask? Great stuff.

Going to try that with flowers...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

EWTC said:


> Actually the ISO is the same for each picture, but the focus is slightly different. When photographing at high magnification you have very little depth of field. By combining a lot of images you can create a photo with everything in focus...something you couldn't achieve with a single picture.


Nice trick. Now to find a bug that will stand still for all of that. I'll have to play with that.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

photo stacking is fun and the outcome can be quite rewarding. Kudos for being able to do it on a live subject. Something I've yet to try myself. 

As Wasserpest asked, I'd also like to see your 'rig'.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm so confused.

Great pic tho!


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

my apologies, my girlfriend is the photographer! i sat through her layering and stacking landscapes and various other shots, to bring out various details lost with high/low ISO values.

I assumed it was the same principal, but the depth of field makes sense. thanks for the clarification


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Focus Stacking

It's a very neat trick to have in your arsenal. I try not to use it often as it can make shots look fake, but our client asks for it once and a while so it's nice to know how to do it.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

is this concept similar to HDR?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes... instead of focus stacking, HDR stacks different exposures of the same subject.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah but 90% of the HDR I see looks like crap. People tend to overdo it. Done correctly it's great.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I found a stunned dragon fly on the ground. I posed it onto a leaf.
My version of photoshop doesn't have focus stack so I did it by hand. 

I didn't use a tripod so it made things a bit difficult.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh wow they both look amazing. I love te dragonfly's wings, beautiful creature.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> I found a stunned dragon fly on the ground. I posed it onto a leaf.
> My version of photoshop doesn't have focus stack so I did it by hand.
> 
> I didn't use a tripod so it made things a bit difficult.


You can download a trial version of Zerene Stacker at: http://zerenesystems.com/stacker/ That os what I used and it does a very nice job.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

